# أريد مساعدة منكم حول موضوع (منظومة تكييف منزلى باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية)



## الأشخم1984 (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالب فى قيم الهندسة الكهربائية وانا بصدد تقديم مشروع تخرج بعنوان
solar air conditioning system
فأرجوا مساعدتى بتقديم عناوين لبعض الكتب المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع, أو روابط لملفات تساعدنى فى هذا المشروع
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم هل تقصد مكيفات عادية تستمد طاقتها من الخلايا ...

أم تقصد النظام الخاص الذي يستفيد من عملية التبخير في التبريد

رأيته سابقا في احدى المعارض ...؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 مايو 2009)

أعتقد أن المطلوب هو مكيفات أو مبردات تعمل بالامتصاص ..... أي بامتصاص حرارة أشعة الشمس لإنتاج الطاقة اللازمة للتبريد....


----------



## الأشخم1984 (11 مايو 2009)

المطلوب بالتحديد هو نظام التكييف الذى يمتص الأشعة الشمسية ليحولها الى طاقة كافية للتبريد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 مايو 2009)

هذه صورة لجهاز رأيته في احدى المعارض يستفيد من الاشعة الشمسية وحرارة الشمس في التبريد

فكرته قريبة من المكيف الصحراوي نوعا ما ...

للحصول على مزيد من المعلومات عنه يمكنك زيارة موقع شركتهم على الشبكة ... اسم الشركة

مكتوب على الجهاز ...

موفق


----------



## الأشخم1984 (19 مايو 2009)

أشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------

